# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Bashkimi i Video-ve

## XIMI.NR1

*Njerz e kom nxjerr nje cd humor nga you tube pjes-pjes e po du mi bashku me ba normal qfar programi preferoni*

----------


## prenceedi

OJOsoft total video converter.

Shiko ne PM

----------


## Bamba

VirtualDub kte perdor une per vete per modifikime filmimesh.

----------


## XIMI.NR1

A  ka pas efekt te mir ky programi juaj

----------


## Ademi14

qysh e ka emrin qyki program

----------


## XIMI.NR1

Flm se bera zgjedhje

----------

